# are tickets with points refundable?



## guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Can I get points back if I cancel my reservation made with points?

Also if I use points for my ticket and my wife uses cash (so different reservation numbers?) - will we get seats together?


----------



## AlanB (Mar 12, 2008)

They are refundable in the sense that you'll get your points back, not an actual cash or credit refund. Additionally you will have to mail the ticket(s) back to AGR, before the points will be returned to your account.

And yes, you should still be able to get two seats together as long as you are both booked in the same class of seat and assuming that there are two seats left together at your boarding station.


----------



## guest (Mar 17, 2008)

AlanB said:


> They are refundable in the sense that you'll get your points back, not an actual cash or credit refund. Additionally you will have to mail the ticket(s) back to AGR, before the points will be returned to your account.
> And yes, you should still be able to get two seats together as long as you are both booked in the same class of seat and assuming that there are two seats left together at your boarding station.


Then why do they say this on their website:

Can I return an item if I change my mind after I redeem?

We are unable to accept returns after the completion of a redemption order.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 17, 2008)

guest said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > They are refundable in the sense that you'll get your points back, not an actual cash or credit refund. Additionally you will have to mail the ticket(s) back to AGR, before the points will be returned to your account.
> ...


Merchandise is not returnable or refundable after a redemption, but Amtrak tickets can be refunded as points back into your AGR account. (I had to cancel an AGR award, and upon returning the tickets, AGR put back the 60,000+ points they cost to my account!  )


----------

